# 2010-2011 NCFAA Indoor State Championship results



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

First I would like to thank everyone on behalf of the NCFAA that participated in our Indoor season this year. Things got off to a bit of a rocky start but we were able to have a successful season. 

All of the State Championship trophies will be given out at our Awards Banquet and Annual Meeting on April 2. It will be at the Golden Corral in Greensboro, NC at 4404 Landview Dr. We will be eating at 11:30am and handing out the awards afterward. We will then tend to a little business that we have to take care of.

If you have not registered as part of our Google group, please do so. We will be emailing out updates about the Meeting and Banquet so please sign up so you will be on the list. http://groups.google.com/group/NCFAA?hl=en

Again, thank you all and Congratulations to all our winners. NC has a VERY bright future in archery!!!!

View attachment 1030801


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Corrected Scores*

View attachment NCFAA State Indoor Scores.pdf


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting scores. 

I won't make it to the banquet. I'll be out of town at a work conference.


----------

